# FOX news... seriously guys?



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just going to throw this out there as an observation as of late...

When I first joined, it seemed that there were so many people who were so eager to help out and share knowledge. This is why I became a frequent visitor and big fan of this forum. Everyone has a wide range of tanks and years behind them to share with others. Lately however, it seems a little different.

I've noticed a lot more people being "punker-than-thou" and just over-all elitist. People ready to flame someone one when they mess up and ask for help, rather than tell them what they really need to know. It feels not so happy as I remember around here. 

People are really gravitating towards the potential for drama and less community... I miss that! Can we shut down the FOX news syndrome here please?


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

i completely agree, and as a beginner in the saltwater hobby I don't really know much. And when I need to ask for help, I want to be able to just receive the help and any other information possible, not deal with someone's ego.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

you want to talk about ego and elitist, just read the first post.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

More like the CNN syndrome.

The topic poster is right, alot has gone down here alot of changes with staff and just sheer increase in members over the past 3 months. 

Its not only here but seems every forum has a clique of these so called self titled elitists. I just love arguing with these fools.

Good Topic
Little Dutch, hypocrite much?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

This is somewhat true & some members should be a bit more reserved. Unfortunately this drama is always part of forums. What I DO HOWEVER STRONGLY DISAGREE WITH is when "some" moderators show this lake of control. Now as far as some newer members go they really need to take the time to search and do research before asking or starting projects.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This kind of stuff happens on just about all forums. In my own opinion most of the time the poster is usually just having a bad day themselves. I sometimes have to refrain from posting when I'm not feeling good or I have to much going on as I tend to get a little snippy myself.
When there is a lot of people coming on board everyday, it will tend to get that way more often than not. But it really isn't intended to be that way.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

All forums are like that at some point. the more fame, the more shame-so to speak. But at least wer're not as bad in that topic as nanoreefs.com or reptileforums.net. Its because we had a sudden decrease in moderators, most likely. I think we need more.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really needing more, we would if we had a lot more people that came on line we would need them. You can have more mods than users if you aren't careful.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

The MOD number count is almost meaningless if the ones you have put a stop to that kind of sniping when they see it. I do not know what sanctions are used here for people who misbehave, but they are needed or things can really get out of hand.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Two things: 

First, this is from the rules about reporting posts:
21. Reporting posts. The proper way to report a post that you feel is in breach of the sitewide rules and/or the specific forum's sticky rules is to click this image that corresponds with the post:







. Your report is confidential and is only seen by the moderation and administration team. This process is designed to ensure your privacy. The member who you report *will not* know of your report nor the identity of the person(s) who reported it. Reporting a post creates a special thread in a special area of the forum only seen by the moderators and admins, and also sends out a notice. We're a community and if you catch something before a moderator does, please help the community by placing a report, it only takes a moment to click the image. Thanks for your help!

Secondly, if you haven't seen the Flame Warriors site yet, enjoy: 
Flame Warriors Home 
It's a site about all the different personalities you'll encounter on forums. 


Appreciate the thread, keeping a balance of members, moderators, and overall quality dynamics is tricky at times. 
We had a staff change recently as was indicated. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's the way of life on all forums unfortunately. There's gotta be one in every crowd. Offering friendly advice is one thing. But to bash someone over a simple question or stocking situation is terrible. I may just think differently than most, but I don't mind answering the same questions over and over when asked. Most newbies either don't think about searching the forum first or are in some type of situation where they are hoping to get an answer to fast. I'll admit that I'm guilty of that myself. Sometimes I'll post questions without searching. It's quicker to post the question and then get back to what you are doing rather than sitting there searching and searching. I don't think that it's that big a deal really. It's what a forum is for right? People sharing knowledge and experiences.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think we can all use alittle tough love sometimes, for the safety of the fish we put sooo much money into.. but i'm sure everyone gets abit carried away sometimes too.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I look at it like this, people are aholes. It's sad but true. I've asked a few questions on here before and got private messages telling me I should really get a book or do a search before asking questions. I thought that was the purpose of a forum but hey, that's just me. I personally think it's funny that someone will take the time to write a response like that. The good far outweigh the bad so I try not to worry about it too much and I suggest you do the same. Ignore the flamers. In truth they are most like sad lonely people who have nothing better to do with their pathetic lives then to try and feel superior by putting others down on a freaking forum. Feel sorry for them, pitty them, but don't let them know they get to you. =)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

when i was still new to the forum I got flamed alot, mainly because my dad does things differently than other aquarists. Thats the main reason 'flaming" ocurrs on hobbyist forums-the clash of opinions may lead to good advice, but it also leads to people being flamed at for doing things differently than the "right" way.

Please-if you are flamed-report the post.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I smell dirty laundry


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh and i complained once because i felt a bit hounded on a question and all the admin and others who werent envolved personally apologized for those who get carried away. This forum is built with soo many awesome people but also lets anyone join, so you are bound to get some crazy people.


----------

